# Ohio Awarded $260,365 Federal Grant For Boat Pump-Out Stations



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Recreational boaters across Ohio will soon benefit from a $260,365 grant awarded to the ODNR Division of Watercraft for the construction and installation of shoreline sewage pump-out facilities. 5/6/08

More...


----------

